# 2 year old female golden needs a forever home



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,
We have taken in 2 sisters that will be 2 years old in March. They were listed on Craig's List as "Free to a good home" and the owner wanted to get rid of them ASAP, so we said that we would take them rather than them winding up someplace worse than where they were. They are both very sweet girls and we have a loving permanent home for one of them already.
The other, Autumn will be spayed, microchipped and brought up to date on all of her shots tomorrow. So, she will be ready to go to a new home soon.
She is very loving, walks well on leash, rides well in a car, is crate trained, housetrained and knows most of her basic obedience commands. She is also very good with children. She has been introduced to cats and although she doesn't harm them, she does like to chase them.
We are in the Pittsburgh area.
Thank you,
Jennifer Craig
www.harborviewgoldens.com


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a lady looking to take in a new pup, she lost one a few month ago, she has even mentioned it could be a special need pup/dog..she has a great vet, lives in Greenfield, Massachusetts, travels to Ohio a lot, due to family living there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

Be sure to have your friend contact Jennifer Craig!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just want to thank you all for your help with Autumn. I am very happy to report that she now has a new home. She is going to live with Gayle Watkin's of Gaylan's Goldens brother, Steve who has owned and loved many goldens. He will be picking Autumn up on Friday.

Sister Hailey is also doing wonderfully with my godmother and we were also able to find a home for a 10 week old golden baby who the breeder had refused to take back when the family decided they couldn't keep her after 2 days. It has been a VERY GOOD WEEK and lots to be thankful for with 3 wonderful goldens going to wonderful forever homes this week of Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

You did a wonderful job!! So happy that Haley and Autumn have good, loving, homes now and that the sweet pup does, too!

Happy Thanksgiving to you!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good job, so glad she found a home..of to find another possible pup for a friend of mine.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

hvgoldens4 said:


> I just want to thank you all for your help with Autumn. I am very happy to report that she now has a new home. She is going to live with Gayle Watkin's of Gaylan's Goldens brother, Steve who has owned and loved many goldens. He will be picking Autumn up on Friday.
> 
> Sister Hailey is also doing wonderfully with my godmother and we were also able to find a home for a 10 week old golden baby who the breeder had refused to take back when the family decided they couldn't keep her after 2 days. It has been a VERY GOOD WEEK and lots to be thankful for with 3 wonderful goldens going to wonderful forever homes this week of Thanksgiving!!!


Great Job Jenn:wavey:


----------

